# Tren E or Deca bulk?



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 16, 2012)

i am debating on which one to run for my summer bulk ? i am looking for the most gains possible, lot of size.i have run tren A numerous times before, but never tren E or deca. i really wanted to bulk on test, deca, anadrol. but now im debating on test, tren e, and anadrol. what to do?  very indecisive


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 16, 2012)

Crazy size and strength tren e,test and drol, good classic is deca, test, drol. Of course the tren one would be stronger so since from what it sounds like you haven't run tren before I would go with that


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 16, 2012)

i have ran tren ace a couple time. i am currently on it now actually pre contest lol


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 16, 2012)

I meant tren e bro my bad


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'd go tren myself.  If you tolerate the sides well you can't beat it.  You may gain more weight with deca but you'll likely look better with tren given identical diet and training.  With the drol you're going to bloat anyways but you'll dry out when you drop it with the tren e and not so much with the nandralone


----------



## redz (Feb 16, 2012)

Tren E is my favorite compound alongside test of course. Currently running 500mg 
Test E/700mg Tren E and 400mg Mast E.


----------



## Dath (Feb 16, 2012)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> Hmmmm, I'd go tren myself.  If you tolerate the sides well you can't beat it.  You may gain more weight with deca but you'll likely look better with tren given identical diet and training.  With the drol you're going to bloat anyways but you'll dry out when you drop it with the tren e and not so much with the nandralone



^^^^Exactly this, 
If your looking for just weight and size i'd go with Deca,test Cyp, Anadrol or dbol.

But you mention summer, and if some definition is more important Tren E would be the way to go.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 16, 2012)

Run them both. Tren e and deca plus test. Ive been reading about it a ton and have heard nothing but good things. If your prone to progesterone sides, ive never had an issue, run caber. But I just started it and from what i understand the combination can cause insane new growth. It makes sense because its two powerful anabolics working in tandem on different receptors.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 16, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Run them both. Tren e and deca plus test. Ive been reading about it a ton and have heard nothing but good things. If your prone to progesterone sides, ive never had an issue, run caber. But I just started it and from what i understand the combination can cause insane new growth. It makes sense because its two powerful anabolics working in tandem on different receptors.



Very interesting


----------



## FordFan (Feb 16, 2012)

I would try them both. I've read where others have ran 2-19nors. Def have legit caber before you think about starting.


----------



## Spraynpray (Feb 16, 2012)

I was gonna go wit both here in a couple weeks.  With test of course.  Check what heavy had to say.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/expert-celebrity-q-forum/154977-q-john-connor-expert-aas-advisor-4.html


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 16, 2012)

What about NPP instead of the deca? Same results and test, deca, tren? I'm about to switch to short esters - prop/mast/tren but have some NPP if that would help with size gains as I cut.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 16, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> i am debating on which one to run for my summer bulk ? i am looking for the most gains possible, lot of size.i have run tren A numerous times before, but never tren E or deca. i really wanted to bulk on test, deca, anadrol. but now im debating on test, tren e, and anadrol. what to do?  very indecisive



I like both, but since its summer i rec trenE less bloat. but DRINKLOTS OF WATER on it.

gains will come, but less lbs on cycle, but also less water, so its not like your gaining more if you used deca, but your just not getting the water.

I would rec:
wk1-12 300mg trenE ew
wk1-14 500mg teste ew
wk1-6 25-50mg anadrol ed
*AI on hand
*PCT on hand


----------



## blergs. (Feb 16, 2012)

i have done the above but with no anadrol, i used 40mg dbol ed for 4 weeks. its nice.I feel I have fallen in love with primo now though over tren.
  if $ is an issue or you didnt get a bunch of primo from a friend like me (owed some money and had extra) then Mg for MG tren is stronger and cheaper. but if you have money to burn i rec this you would love it, no sides i could see (i dont get much sides on tren ether though) and fat loss and gains at same time. of course diet and trainnign play the main role, but its very nice.
this is what id rec if your interested:


wk1-16 Primo 600mg ew
wk1-16 teste 500mg ew

wk1-6 tbol 40-50mg ed


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 16, 2012)

dang thanks for all the opinions guys. i think i will take a shot with tren E.  i am not very prone to the sides of tren ace so i am thinking this 

week 1-12 300 ew tren E
week 1-6 500 test E
week 7-14 750 test E
week 1-4 Drol 50mg ed

and of course Aromasin and Prami every day


----------



## Christsean (Oct 14, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Run them both. Tren e and deca plus test. Ive been reading about it a ton and have heard nothing but good things. If your prone to progesterone sides, ive never had an issue, run caber. But I just started it and from what i understand the combination can cause insane new growth. It makes sense because its two powerful anabolics working in tandem on different receptors.



D-Lats, do you still feel this way about the two compounds being run together? I am trying to decide if I want to add DECA to my current tren e/ test e cycle.


----------



## Vision (Oct 14, 2013)

Christsean said:


> D-Lats, do you still feel this way about the two compounds being run together? I am trying to decide if I want to add DECA to my current tren e/ test e cycle.


This combo can be ran successfully bro, but heed my advise here.. There's plenty of other options available..Just because you know someone that hasn't had problems with progestin sides or you hear about people having success doesn't mean you won't have complications..If you take the plunge be prepared to stop one of the other or even both if shit hits the fan and becomes unmanageable,even with ancillaries bro.  I know you have experience with running them separate, with a great deal of how you react to one an other..but the combo stack is completely different man.. You could end up lactating like a mother fucker!  The potential dangers of running two 19-nors needs to be considered..


----------

